# Avid Artist Mix and Cubase



## EmmCeeSq (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi all,

I just got gifted an old Avid Artist mix - this is useful (I like free stuff) but I'd like a few pointers from anyone in the know. 
I produce in Cubase, then bang out stems and mix in Pro Tools. In Cubase I have several 'master' groups set up for stem export - think 'high woods, low woods, high brass, low brass etc'.
Is there any way to lock the Avid artist mix to these channels? I don't really need it for much else - just to control the overall balance of these master group faders. 
Locking isn't necessary in Pro Tools as I only have about 12 channels to mess with, so the bank select keys work great.
I did a google/hunted on this forum, but obviously couldn't find the right form of words that brought up any useful results. Thanks so much for any help!
Mike


----------

